# Active Directory Certificate Service mit Safari



## Rostiges Fahrrad (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum 
Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig...
ich hätte da mal wieder ein Ungewöhnliches Problem.

Und zwar habe ich versucht mittels iPad ein Zertifikat zu requesten (Unsere CA ist von außen erreichbar) http://<CA_IP>/certsrv
Es erscheint der welcome schirm mit folgenden Auswahlmöglichkeiten :
*Request a certificate*
View the status of a pending...
Downlload a CA certificate...

wähle Web Browser Certificate aus. Danach kann muss ic alle Daten wie name E-Mail Company usw. eingeben. ich klicke auf ok und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung.

"Your request failed. An error occurred while the server was processing your request.  Contact your administrator for further assistance.  Request Mode: newreq NN - New Request (keygen) 
Disposition: (never set) 
Disposition message: (none) 
Result: Invalid pointer 0x80004003 (-2147467261) 
COM Error Info: CCertRequest::Submit: Invalid pointer 0x80004003 (-2147467261) LastStatus: The operation completed successfully. 0x0 (WIN32: 0) Suggested Cause: No suggestions."

Stutzig mach mich hier die Meldung Invalid Pointer
Diese meldung kommt jedoch nur bei dem Safari Browser (Habe es auch mal mit dem Safari Browser unter Windows versucht) 
Googel ist hier leider auch Ratlos
Hoffe wirklich es kann mir hierbei jemand helfen bin der Server Admin also an den Berechtigungen bei lösungvorschlägen wird es nicht scheitern^^

Vielen Dank im voraus !

lg


----------

